# Show me your clocks...



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll start us off.

So I was after a Westminster chime mantel clock. I found this in an antiques shop in Finchingfield, Essex.

It isn't a Westminster chime instead it chimes the hour and once again on the half hour, the really good thing is it cost me £70 with a year's guarantee.

Had it for a few months now and it's a great addition to my clock work collection.

:thumbs_up:

IMG_0441 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Had to put readers on wrenny to double check your post title, nearly choked lol :thumbsup:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Say said:


> Had to put readers on wrenny to double check your post title, nearly choked lol :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: , I am interested to see if interest in wrist watches leads to an interest in clocks. So far it looks as if it doesn't but looking at the footfall in this part of the forum I might need to wait.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

on my computer desk in the room, totally redundant with all the digi clocks on view and I wear a watch, but it was a trophy prize at a car show for my hotrod so sentimental, :thumbsup:

deano










and this on my office wall for fun :laugh: and it keeps good time


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

A couple of mine the cuckoo clock I'm kind of doing up gradually and came from a car boot sale The ships clock in and he background came from auction and needed a platform escapement.

The horseshoe one was a bit of fun I made for my daughter , it's one of her horses old shoes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, you asked for them...

*ServiceS, MADE IN Gt BRITAIN at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales, circa mid/late1950s.*



(based on a pocket watch)

*"ServiceS" CALLER FOREIGN ( possibly made by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia, Germany) circa mid 1930s.*










*"ServiceS" EXEL FOREIGN (possibly made by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia, Germany) circa mid/late 1930s?*










(both the tick & alarm are FECKING LOUD!!)

*SMITHS ELECTRIC (modern reproduction)*









(This has a tuning fork like smooth running action)

*Wilsicombe*









(a gift from my dear departed Mother)

*TIMEFACTOR *









( afaik nothing to do with TZ-UK)

*CITIZEN *









(my bedside clock)

*ZEON TECH (Radio Controlled)*









The one that guides all my clocks & watches :tongue:


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Like the first one mach, I gather it's a travel clock, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Keep them coming :thumbs_up:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

@mach 0.0013137 A very impressive collection of clocks there! :yes:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> ServiceS﻿ E﻿XEL FOREIGN (possibly made by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia, Germany) circa mid/late 1930s﻿?﻿


 That's the only one I would give a miss, couldn't stand the loud ticking! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

themysterybidder said:


> @mach 0.0013137 A very impressive collection of clocks there! :yes:
> 
> That's the only one I would give a miss, couldn't stand the loud ticking! :thumbsup:


 In that case. as you appear to be only about 80 miles from my location I should warn you that I have just wound it up. May I suggest that you get some ear plugs :laugh:


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

Stylistically these two are poles apart, they both perch on a couple of my bookcases.

The small deco bakelite Smiths 'Sectric' dates from the late 1930s. The original 'Sectric' mains movement was wrecked so this now has a more convenient quartz one!

The larger Smiths 'Sectronic' is from the late 1960s to very early 1970s (later versions of this clock don't have the 'Sectronic' marking as they were quartz, the battery Sectronic movements having proved somewhat troublesome so I've read) Unfortunately the original movement in this had badly corroded due to a leaking battery so this now too has a quartz movement.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Had to turn the chime off as it wakes the neighbours


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Pete wilding said:


> Had to turn the chime off as it wakes the neighbours


 What a beautiful piece.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Seiko transistor by This one (-:


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

And this one. It came from a horology shop in Dorchester. Cost me a whole ten pounds! It's actually a presentation clock to an ex BR worker, so I like that it has a 'history'

Enfield clock by


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

r-macus said:


> What a beautiful piece.


 Thank you


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

lebaron said:


> And this one. It came from a horology shop in Dorchester. Cost me a whole ten pounds! It's actually a presentation clock to an ex BR worker, so I like that it has a 'history'
> 
> Enfield clock by


 10 whole pounds, bargain. Does it work and chime. I wanted a Westminster chime but happy with mine.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

It does work and chime, has to be perfectly level though!,


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I concentrate on pocket watches, so I only have three clocks. A couple of wall clocks and this eight day Westminster chime mantle clock by Elliott, which is always on 'silent'.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

These are my other two clocks. A nice quality modern Westminster chiming weight and spring driven wall clock in an arched mahogany case, and a brass cased 8 bells ship's clock. I usually only run the wall clock. The swing of the pendulum gives it a nice soothing, gentle tick. The ship's clock is noisy and frantic.

It's an age thing.


----------

